# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Tạo hiệu ứng ánh sáng cho góc giải trí

## emptyhb

Thằng (cu) nhà em hay xem hoạt hình, hôm nay rảnh với cả đang vọc Arduino em làm cái này theo mấy anh tây cho cháu xem nhiều đỡ bị mỏi mắt.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, katerman

----------


## katerman

Hình như cái này gọi là ambilight, độc quyền của philip thì phải, em có thấy mấy diễn đàn âm thanh chỉ cách làm, cũng thít thít mà chưa có thời gian,  :Smile: , đánh dấu có gì hỏi chủ thớt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng đúng rồi bác ơi.

----------

